# Super ez linux install



## Ray in Kingwood (Jul 16, 2009)

http://wubi-installer.org/


If you have windoze, want to dual boot linux * I use Kubuntu

install this lil program, and dl ubuntu.......no need to format the hd's and go thru all that .

This just plain and simple WORKS>

I have this on all 5 computers at my home. all different and not a problem on any of them.

when you boot up......just select what OS you want.


This is an outstanding little program. Let me know how you like it.


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

Interesting... does this only work with Ubuntu distros?


----------



## Ray in Kingwood (Jul 16, 2009)

Its all I used it for.


----------

